# I need help asap..



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. i have a big problem. i over dose calcium and my water is very cloudy. i did 2x 30% whaterchange, but i've have lost 2 fishes and one coral, green babble. now my LR rock covered in some white stuff..

what should i do now? should i take all a part and clean it?

thank you for you help.

mike


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

first of all relax 
second what do you dose with? some calcium products will cause temporary cloudyness

do you test your calcium levels? if your alkalinity is not in balance with your calcium level and you dose too much calcium it will cause calcium precipitation which will cause cloudyness

what did you dose? how much did you dose, how big is the tank?


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have added Seachem Kalkwasser, but i think that i added tooo much. i have added 80gr. to 10g of RO water, then i mixed it and added to my tank. everything seems ok now, but my LR covered in white/brown stuff. and i have lost some fish and 1 coral, green bubble... tank wall are all brown, but the water is clear now after i did 2x 30% water change.

what should i do now?

thanks

mike


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here is some pictures:

please let me know what should i do to fix it???

thank you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wouldnt do anyhting drastic, you already did two water changes, just leave it and test you levels, dont over do it again


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi. i just did a water test and they came out good, but the calcium is low.

my green bubble now have 4 bubbles, do you think he will get back to normal?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

corals dont like drastic changes so when you over dosed the calcium then paniced and did two 30 percent water changes you probably induced some level of shock and you need to give it a few days to re aclimate..

i dont think "green bubble" is an accurate name, it looks like frog spawn or hammer coral. they can be difficult to keep if your water paramiters isnt stable

there are a few things to keep in mind with reefs

nothing good happens fast and patients


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here is some update.

test result: ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0 - .2, calcium 480, sg 1.023..

i think that my green bubbles is coming around, i see more bubbles everyday.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

kalkwasser should be added slowly via a dripline instead of mixed and dumped into the tank. Kalkwasser has a very high PH and could have caused a ph swing which may be the culprit of your fish dying. Sorry about your luck but like Nismo said give it some time. If you dont wanna use a drip line i would switch over to fiji gold or another calcium product that will not cause a ph swing.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

*much. i have added 80gr. to 10g of RO water, then i mixed it and added to my tank*

according to my calculations only 20gr were suppose to be used. With your mixture you added enough kalk for 40 gallons of water.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> *much. i have added 80gr. to 10g of RO water, then i mixed it and added to my tank*
> 
> according to my calculations only 20gr were suppose to be used. With your mixture you added enough kalk for 40 gallons of water.


with kalk your alos supposed to mix it then allow it to seperate then drip the lime water into the tank slowly. kalk has a strong effect on ph and just pouring it al in at once can cause a ph spike that is very stressful for corals and fish..


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

that is true. When mixed it should sit for several hours. In this time a precipitate will occour and fall to the bottom. At the same time a thin layer of crust forms at the surface. The lime water between these two is what you will be dripping into the tank.


----------

